# Onkaparinga / Port River



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Any SA fishers interested in a trip to either the Onkaparinga or Port River this w/e - Or, anywhere else someone might like to suggest. Primarily if the WX holds.

Duncan


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

G'day Duncan,
Fisher and I are looking to get out to the Onk or Port River on Saturday. Haven't decided yet but likely to be one of the two, however O'Sullivans Beach, North Haven Marina and Outer Harbour rock walls have been mentioned as possible options.
We are definite starters for somewhere locally. We will probably make a decision tomorrow but might toss it around till Friday night when we will have a more predictable weather forecast.
Whats your preference?


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Scupper, count me in where ever just let me know. You have my phone numbers.
Duncan


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Duncan - check your pm's - 
cheers Fisher


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hiya fellas

i would be up for an outing this w/e, but sunday only, due to lacrosse commitments 

soapie jews in the port at the moment, but all at night im told. but seems to be plenty of salmon and salmon trout around the mouth of the onka and behind port noarlunga reef. outer harbour has been poor for a couple weeks now, but a little bad weather should see that improve.

if anyone wants a sunday trip, let me know.

gonna try and head out tomorrow about lunchtime too, probly from osullivans beach marina down to port noarlunga and back trolling lures. more of a day on the water than a super-serious fishin trip.

tight lines


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry Aaron,
It's Saturday only for us this week end-so maybe next time.
Have a good trip tomorrow and Sunday if you make it out. Sunday is looking a bit dodgy at this stage - weather wise that is??
Post your reports - goodor bad.

regards Scupper


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Aaron - I'm hoping to fish the lower reaches of the Onk on Friday - probably be near the canoe club around 1030 or so - if you're in the area at all give us a yell
cheers


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

My apologies guys I won't be able to make it this w/e due to my kitchen dining area looks like a demolition site (which it is) I thought I would be further along and SHMBO indicates that she would like the demo area finished and cleaned up :evil: What can one do :?: 
Cheers
Duncan


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

no worries Duncan - Ill post some photos so you can see what you missed out on! when does the new yak arrive?


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

No problems Duncan - catch up with you next time.
Hey Fisher, lets confirm Birkenhead area for Saturday morning. Leave home at 6am for a 7am launch from the Tavern ramp?
Evidently there are fish around the Jervois Bridge area which is closed off to the public at the moment due to that new development thats going on.
Regards Scupper


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

fisher, wont be on the water til round 2, just gotta get out on the water. the addiction needs a hit!!

scupper, a paddle from the tavern under the bridge and around to the jervois bridge and the causeway area is high on my list to do. probly a late arvo/night session in the not too distant future.

good luck wherever you guys decide :wink:


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

:evil:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

> no worries Duncan - Ill post some photos so you can see what you missed out on!


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Fisher, nice couple of fish. Where roughly were you? I might just get a Kitchen Pass next Tuesday. Hope to finish the parts I can do this w/e. OH!, With any luck the new yak should be here "early" next month. I shall christen her "GATOR" as I am a Florida boy.
Cheers
Duncan


----------

